# Shoes and tattoos in the UAE :)



## safirah (Mar 5, 2014)

Does anyone use makeup to cover tattoo? If so, which brand is affordable and effective? Also, are open toe heeled sandals appropriate teaching shoes in UAE? Starting to pack, have to ask these things. Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Plenty of people have tattoos here in UAE - nobody bothers about them.
Open toes would not cause a problem.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Plenty of people have tattoos here in UAE - nobody bothers about them.


And all this time I have been using emulsion to cover mine up :lol:


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Plenty of people have tattoos here in UAE - nobody bothers about them.
> Open toes would not cause a problem.
> Cheers
> Steve


Actually depends on your job! In certain professions having tattoos on display is a big no no!

Teaching - I would assume is one of those professions in the UAE.


----------



## Mazenx (Apr 10, 2014)

I am 27 years old but I dont think a teacher shall have tattoos , its so inappropriate , although I like them on the girl lol


----------



## safirah (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't plan on displaying my tattoos at work. I want to buy shoes to cover my foot tattoo, and most are heeled with open toes. I was wondering if open-toe heeled shoes are appropriate for teachers.


----------



## Mazenx (Apr 10, 2014)

safirah said:


> I don't plan on displaying my tattoos at work. I want to buy shoes to cover my foot tattoo, and most are heeled with open toes. I was wondering if open-toe heeled shoes are appropriate for teachers.


lol , I dont think its a problem , my auntie is a teacher in Al Ein and she wears them  What do you teach anyway ?


----------



## dr0nehack (Jan 22, 2014)

tattoed freaks are not welcome in the uae


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

dr0nehack said:


> tattoed freaks are not welcome in the uae


Oh dear...... Bit uncalled for mate.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

dr0nehack said:


> tattoed freaks are not welcome in the uae


Luckily you don't have say about who's welcome and who's not. 
OP actually asked for advise about covering tattoos up as well as querying dress code in order to adhere to it.

Any teachers here who care to share their expertise about the shoes?


----------



## dr0nehack (Jan 22, 2014)

unfortunately sugar coating things unnecessarily really benefits nobody


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

dr0nehack said:


> tattoed freaks are not welcome in the uae


Well intolerant 'freaks' aren't welcome ANYWHERE!

And FYI I have plenty of Emirati friends who have tattoos and weird piercings to boot!


----------



## dr0nehack (Jan 22, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Well intolerant 'freaks' aren't welcome ANYWHERE!
> 
> And FYI I have plenty of Emirati friends who have tattoos and weird piercings to boot!


i see ur x ray vision enables you to see through their clothes that cover almost all of their body ?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

dr0nehack said:


> i see ur x ray vision enables you to see through their clothes that cover almost all of their body ?


Actually the ones I know play in bands and wear vest tops! Or you know at the beach etc. They're not Kandora clad all the time and definitely not on nights out.


----------



## joven15 (Apr 18, 2014)

^^ Nice nice hehehheheh


----------

